# Bloodlines



## Pitbull Boss (Jul 23, 2011)

Do Redboy/eli/jeep/pitbulls get big


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Pitbull Boss said:


> Do Redboy/eli/jeep/pitbulls get big


the ones i have seen wer on the small to average size but it is gonna depend on the dog . if the breeders selectivly bred for size over generations then they could be a bit larger .


----------



## lunchbox'spoppa (Jul 17, 2011)

I have one that is 55 lbs thats conditioned he is 62 chain so they sure can.


----------

